
A Guide to Bayesian Statistics - Homunculiheaded
https://www.countbayesie.com/blog/2016/5/1/a-guide-to-bayesian-statistics
======
urza
This is one of the best explanation I have read:

An Intuitive Explanation of Bayes' Theorem
[http://www.yudkowsky.net/rational/bayes](http://www.yudkowsky.net/rational/bayes)

and I see Eliezer now recommends this instead:
[https://arbital.com/p/bayes_rule/?l=1zq](https://arbital.com/p/bayes_rule/?l=1zq)

~~~
pepitoon
In the orbital link I selected deep math knowledge to see the subject form
various angles. Immediately I read this on the page "This means that the odds
over H will be proportional to the probabilities over H", that is completely
wrong and misleading. Sorry to be hash.

------
doug1001
so i've never met the chap who does this blog (i think his name is Will), but
i've been reading it for a while now. Don't let the post with pics of legos
mislead you--this guy knows what he's talking about. In particular, his posts
on parameter estimation and MC simulations are excellent. His writing style is
unpretentious and patient (ie, not "see how smart i am" but "here's this
fascinating subject that i really want you to understand") and in every post
i've read on this Blog, he's got something interesting to say even for those
who work in this discipline.

~~~
dasboth
His name's Will Kurt - if you want to hear him talk a bit about his blog, he
was the first guest on the Becoming a Data Scientist podcast:
[http://www.becomingadatascientist.com/2015/12/21/becoming-a-...](http://www.becomingadatascientist.com/2015/12/21/becoming-
a-data-scientist-podcast-episode-01-will-kurt/)

His blog is great, as you say: even if you know the topic you'll find
something new there.

------
elcapitan
There's also Think Bayes ([http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
bayes/](http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-bayes/)) which uses python.

